# A sign of changes



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

Its only a slight change but today the government removed all the steal posts with chains that certain residents in my street put up to save their parking spaces (they ain't theirs they are public):clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hhaddad said:


> Its only a slight change but today the government removed all the steal posts with chains that certain residents in my street put up to save their parking spaces (they ain't theirs they are public):clap2::clap2::clap2:




You must live beside me...


----------

